# Windows 10 treiber install noch nötig ?



## ErikStriker (7. Mai 2018)

*Windows 10 treiber install noch nötig ?*

Hallo zusammen.
Ist es eigentlich noch nötig die treiber vom mb hersteller zu installieren unter windows 10 ? Die hersteller treiber sind gut 2 jahre alt und win 10 scheint wohl mit neu install selbstständig den intel treiber zu installieren.
Ansonsten hatte ich nur den soundtreiber + lan treiber installiert. Alles funkzionierte auch ohne.  Nicht das man sich mit den alten mb treiber sicherheitslücken reinhaut.
Win 10 updatet ja automatisch.


----------



## LaVolpe (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 treiber install noch nötig ?*

Windows 10 hat von Haus aus schon viele Treiber an Board und lädt automatisch alle nötigen selber runter.
Einfach im Gerätemanager checken ob was fehlt. Ansonsten ist alles tutti.
Nur den GPU Treiber würde ich halt den neusten manuell laden.

Wenn du nicht aus Grund X unbedingt bestimmte Treiber benötigst, sollte das passen

Was meinst du genau mit Mainboardtreiber?
Geberell Lan,Sound etc oder was bestimmtes?


----------



## Tech (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 treiber install noch nötig ?*

Chipsatz, lan, wlan, sound usw würde ich aber auch vom Hersteller installieren. Nicht vom Mainboardhersteller, sondern beim Chipsatz z.B.  AMD oder Intel; Sound bei Realtek.....


----------



## ErikStriker (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 treiber install noch nötig ?*

Naja sind die treiber von der mb seite. Intelchipsatz ( wobei win update da schon was installiert) einmal der audio treiber ( hat wohl besondere funkzionen wo ich eh nie nutz ) und zuletzt den netzwerkkarten treiber. Inet funzt aber schon von beginn an. Sagt zwar beim installn sei eine neure version aber ka. Mich macht es halt stuzig weil 2 jahre alte treiber die teils sogar für vista auch sind. Wo bekommt man den den neuesten intel chipsatztreiber ?

Das problem ist das sound bzw lan oft mb spezifische treiber sind. Geht man auf realtek verweisen die einen auf mb hersteller. Genauso bei lan. Das letzte mal wo ich spezifisch realtek ect was lud war vor über 10 jahre :/


----------



## HisN (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 treiber install noch nötig ?*

Die MB-Seitenbetreiber aktualisieren sehr selten Treiber.
Die Treiber-Hersteller machen das öfter.
Zwar ist es bequem auf der MB-Seite zu schauen, aber aktuell ist was anderes.
Willst Du Intel-Treiber, dann bekommst Du die auf der Intel-Seite (was jetzt ja nicht so abenteuerlich wahnsinnig ist, dass man da nicht selbst drauf kommen könnte^^).


----------



## LaVolpe (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 treiber install noch nötig ?*

Weiss nicht wie es bei Amd ist, aber Chipsatztreiber von Intel sind relativ nutzlos.
Treiber sind da keine enthalten.


----------

